# Program to turn mp3's to cd music?



## pj_da_dj (Jan 20, 2001)

Is there a program i can use to turn a MP3 into music i can play on my cd player, which i can copy to a CD???


----------



## koro (May 18, 2000)

WinAmp will turn an Mp3 to wav. with the plugin.

Options>Prefernces>Output>Nullsoft Disk writer plug-in v1.0(x86) [OUT_DISK.dll]

Then pick a place to put the wav files. Then burn them to a CD-R

Also some CD-R software will automatically do this for you. EasyCD creator I think.


----------



## rludwig (Dec 24, 1998)

Heres a program that will do that with simplicity.
http://downloads.mediadna.zdnet.com/info/com.zdnet_downloads_0012SZ_0012SZ.html

Its called simple mp3 maker


----------



## Gurnerworld (Dec 18, 2000)

Both MusicMatch Jukebox and RealJukebox come with built in CD creation software. You simply select the tracks which you want to include on your CD and press create. It will convert them to CD format and burn your CD in one pass.


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

The best and easiest method i have ever discovered is by using Nero's CD Burning software.

JUst select "create audio cd" and drag and drop your mp3s into the window for the cd-rw and it automatically converts them

download a demo at www.nero.com


----------



## lozza (Jan 31, 2002)

*Viper*

I just downloaded the Nero CD Burning demo and did as you suggested. All tracks were burnt but when I put the disc in my Technics Discman or my home system it says "no disc-please insert". I selected "create audio cd" but they wont play or be recognised. There has to be a way of burning mp3 and or wma files so there playable on my discman. Any more info would be really appreciated.
Many Thanks 
Lozza


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Psst.....don't horn in on another members thread.

THe demo version might have some limitations as far as ripping and making audio CD's


----------



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

You can get all the tools to do this here....

http://www.audiotools.co.uk/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've never used the Demo version of Nero, but I can assure you if you burn an audio disk directly from MP3 files, they work just fine in all the audio players I have, including some pretty old ones.

A couple of points to remember. You can't use CD-RW media, and some old CD drives choke on anything larger then 74 minute media. Also, you'll occasionally run across incompatible media, but it's been a long time since I've seen that. If you can't play audio disks recorded with Nero, it's not Nero's fault.


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

I totally agree with johnwill. I also have nero (the full version) and it burns mp3's and wma's to audio cd's great.


----------



## Mustnged (Nov 25, 2002)

Nobody mentioned Roxio EZ CD Creator! Just drag your mp3 to the music list and record. It will play in any car, home CD player.


----------

